# The movie 300



## DarkLordSabretooth (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay, so i heard all the hype about it and i saw it yesterday.
It was a good movie but not the "OMFG I LOVED IT IT'S MY FAVORITE MOVIE I WATCH IT 100 TIMES A DAY" i heard it was.

Granted, it was very well done, the graphics were awsome, the slow-mo scenes were great, they stuck very close to the actual event that happened and of course all the muscle bound men in underwear... i did like it, but in my oppinon: it's not Star Wars level.

so what did y'all think?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 30, 2007)

It made me want to kill everything, and then fuck whatever was left of its corpse.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 30, 2007)

I loved it, I have it on DVD ^_^


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 30, 2007)

Not enough good ol' bloodbath movies these days. They avoid blood on purpose, its stupid. I guy gets shot up full of bullets and theres no blood?!


----------



## Esplender (Aug 30, 2007)

Too much homosexual innuendos.


----------



## DarkLordSabretooth (Aug 30, 2007)

you know you love it, loverboy.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 30, 2007)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Too much homosexual innuendos.



It's ok though because only the main bad guy comes across as gay, the good guys are just amusingly unaware of their own homoeroticism.

[size=xx-large]
LOL, THIS MOVIE IS PROPAGANDA FOR THE IMPENDING U.S - IRAN WAR LOL!!!1 said the piece of trash reviewer who deserves to get his ass kicked / raped[/size]


----------



## themocaw (Aug 30, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Esplender said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will admit to being annoyed by the whole "Athenians suck and they're boy-lovers" comment.  Fiercely heterosexual Spartans were my first indication that the movie was fantasy, so after that, the fact that they went around wearing no armor and fighting thirty foot tall elephants seemed accurate in comparison.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 30, 2007)

I haven't watched it yet, but I've heard some funny stuff about it. From what my giant acquaintance has told me of it, it sounds like another rambo style movie. XP

That kind of stuff always makes me laugh. 

Honestly, though, I've never seen a greater battle than the one in braveheart, and how my ancestors mooned the english in broad sunlight before they got shot with arrows.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 30, 2007)

Best...movie...ever.


----------



## Wolf_Shard (Aug 30, 2007)

I absolutly loved it. I can't believe they all died. T_T
It was truly sad.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 30, 2007)

oNe Of t3h GrEaTeSt F1LmZ 3V3R
I'm annoyed as to how it seems only gay people are actually picking up on these "innuendos." Like when Xerxes puts his hands on Leonitis' shoulders....that's tempting him with power, not sechs, you pervs. 
Although I will admit the idea of 300 men running around in their underwear for 3 days is pretty iffy....


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Aug 30, 2007)

oh lol

also the elephet comment was also funny...


----------



## Option7 (Aug 30, 2007)

To quote weebls stuff - "It's abtastic!"


----------



## chronoteeth (Aug 30, 2007)

DarkLordSabretooth said:
			
		

> Granted, it was very well done, the graphics were awsome, the slow-mo scenes were great, they stuck very close to the actual event that happened and of course all the muscle bound men in underwear... i did like it, but in my oppinon: it's not Star Wars level.



This is blasphemy!
THIS IS MADNESS!


----------



## Kommodore (Aug 31, 2007)

Great movie, made me want to impale someone. It's nice to just sit down and watch something that doesn't require any thinking to enjoy. As far as the gay thing goes, I think that they were just trying to show how manly of men the Spartans were.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 31, 2007)

MA-CHO MA-CHO MAAAAAN!!
As much as I agree with that, I just couldn't resist.


			
				CommodoreKitty said:
			
		

> Great movie, made me want to impale someone. It's nice to just sit down and watch something that doesn't require any thinking to enjoy. As far as the gay thing goes, I think that they were just trying to show how manly of men the Spartans were.


----------



## yak (Aug 31, 2007)

People who want to see gay will see it in a senior citizen rest home. 
The world is not that small and perverted as you are, and perhaps you need to get outside more to be able to realize it.
Ugh,

As for the movie, it was the first one i went to see to the theater for the past 10 years. I appreciated the cheesy humor, well developed action scenes and especially the effort put in the creation of this movie, having those 300 men train for over 6 months before the filming began.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 2, 2007)

I thought it was a great movie.


----------



## Faradin (Sep 2, 2007)

This image has been banned from the internet! Pie for you, sir.
Hmmm....methinks it's time for me to find another avatar....one that didn't spread lies about some mysterious Brad Pitt fetish....


----------



## leonmorado (Sep 8, 2007)

i loved it, personally. it was visually gorgeous, which was really why i watched it. i mean it was a good movie, but sometimes the visual aspect just overshadows the rest of the film. that happens sometimes. *cough*hero*cough*


----------



## Icecat1326 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wolf_Shard said:
			
		

> I absolutly loved it. I can't believe they all died. T_T
> It was truly sad.



Well it was based on actual history so they just did what history  already did, they took some artistic license but it's Hollywood.

While it might seem sad, it is actully a victory in defeat, Greece took  a giant morale boost out of that battle and eventully defeated Persia a few years later. 

not a history major just saw a history channel special on it. thought i'd share. =3


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 9, 2007)

Historical accuracy.. ya..

But if you just want to enjoy a movie, then watch it. The fighting's school. There's a little bit of eye candy for everyone, a lot of you enjoy muscle guys.

I think it's pretty intense. The visuals are amazing.

and I can't stop look at the little codpieces, lol.


----------



## Icecat1326 (Sep 9, 2007)

accurate yes and no Frank Miller did do his homework before doing the book but it mashed alot of historical quotes from other people and areas of Greece and added some things like rhinos and elephants to add to the mystic and exotic aspect of Persia. 

As for just enjoying a movie, i did and still do enjoy watching 300, it's a fun movie and in some cases inspireing. i found all the stuff i know now after i saw the movie and found out it was loosely based on a real battle. Makes me enjoy it even more actully, then i like ancient history.

as for the eye candy , sure the Spartans did have a really big costume budget but i was more looking at the queen and the oracle. Who didn't have a big costume budget either ::wink wink::


----------



## Faradin (Sep 9, 2007)

The battle of Thermopolyae... Spelling, anyone?


----------



## themocaw (Sep 9, 2007)

The cool thing about the Oracle scene is that it was all shot underwater to give it that weird, dreamy, languid feel.  So the girl is doing her dance in a tank of water, holding her breath so there are not giveaway bubbles.  You can also see that the water is probably pretty cold.


----------



## God (Sep 9, 2007)

the battle of myeongngyang is a billion times better than the battle of thermopylae


----------



## themocaw (Sep 9, 2007)

God said:
			
		

> the battle of myeongngyang is a billion times better than the battle of thermopylae



13 Korean warships vs. 133 Japanese warships?  10 to 1 odds on the seas?  Mmmmm. . . Thermopylae, at the end, had 300 Spartans, 1700 other Greeks (for a total of about 2000) vs. about 25,000 Persians.  I guess those are longer odds, yeah.  On the other hand, at Thermopylae, the Spartans did all the fighting themselves.  A lot of the Japanese ships at Myeongnyang apparently got wrecked by the tide and rough weather.


----------



## God (Sep 10, 2007)

The tide a rough weather were part of the beauty of the battle.  Yi Soon Shin chose the myeongnyang strait because it had ridiculous currents at a certain time of the day, and it was narrow as to deal with the Japanese staggering numerical advantage - there were 133 warships but a total of 333 ships all together.  Yi Soon Shin's fleet trained in the strait for months to get used to the current, which the Japanese were not able to do, thus the Koreans contended with the comparitively massive ammount of Japanese with cannon fire and archery, until the tides came and the Japanese were taken by suprise, allowing the Koreans to crowd them and hit them with cannon fire while the ships were being torn apart by the current.

And the Koreans at Myeongnyang, not only having won AT ALL, did so crushingly.  Not a single Korean ship was sunk, there were only 2 casualties and 3 wounded, while there were 31 Japanese ships sunk, over 90 rendered unusable(destroying ALL actual 113 true warships that entered the strait) and around 12,000 japanese casualties.  

The Spartans can fuck right off.


----------



## themocaw (Sep 11, 2007)

God said:
			
		

> Koreans Rule



I always knew I was a fan of God, and now I know why.  Have a beer on me, almighty one.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 11, 2007)

Is this Sparta?


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Sep 11, 2007)

Um the action scenes were great and stuff. But overall it wasn't too great of a movie to me. It was worth watching but not something I will buy and want to watch again.

I got bored during none fight parts.

-Onyx


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Grimfang (Sep 11, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

>



AHAHAHAHA! That's the funniest thing I've seen all day!


----------



## Faradin (Sep 15, 2007)

My friend sent me that pic a loooong time ago.... and I lol'd with happy roflz.


----------



## GabrialFox (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought it was an absolutely fantastic film, and would easily recommend it to most people.   Now, as awesome as I found the visuals, and despite how much I loved the music, that's not why I would recommend it.  What I found truly compelling was the idea presented of what it means to be a hero.  That and the presentation as an epic tale.   It's not that it was exaggerated, or even that it was (despite it's origins) a "comic book style" movie, but rather it was exactly the way that the story would be told the night before the battle to rally the troops and get everybody geared up for the battles to come.  Rarely is this so well expressed, in my opinion.

But hey, I've been at work for 16 hours, so I should probably shut up now.  

Enjoy!
Gabrial Fox


----------



## Faradin (Sep 18, 2007)

Meh....I actually seemed to be the only person who saw it that didn't dwell too much on the hero bits. Sure 300 against 25000 may be impressive, but I was more blown off my feet by the visuals. I'm emo like that.


----------

